# What 99c can get you...



## Mitica100 (Mar 24, 2010)

I got lucky today, for 99c I was able to 'steal' this camera:





​Waiting to arrive...


----------



## mrdemin (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW, how old is that thing? I don't believe it can get any better for 99c


----------



## jbylake (Mar 24, 2010)

Man, the luck, your collection, now this?  You're really starting to piss me off, guy....
Jest jesting...Cool find.:lmao:

J.


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool!

If your Isolette needs some tweaking there are some good references here:
repair


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, I should've mentioned it is the Isolette's American cousin, the ANSCO Speedex Special. Same camera...


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, they are the same. Nice cameras and pretty easy to work on.

I'm a fan of Agfa/Ansco cameras.

I recently found an Ansco Titan which I love.


----------



## diser (Mar 25, 2010)

wow! nice!


----------



## usayit (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Find!

By now, surely your camera displays and collection have spilled out of home and into the coffee shop...


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2010)

usayit said:


> Nice Find!
> 
> By now, surely your camera displays and collection have spilled out of home and into the coffee shop...



Yep! I started having some ol' cameras on display on my shelves at the shop.


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, what a great find! Let's hope it's in alright physical condition when you get it.


----------



## jeroen (Mar 29, 2010)

Funny, I have a camera just like this one for as long as I can remember. It is in a very poor state though, unlike yours. Cool finding, even apart from the 99c story...


----------

